# Help!!! Need advice on 1920s wiring.



## MacGyver (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been redoing the brand new remodel (yeah, you heard that right) on my 103 year old grandma's bathroom. Her house house wiring is 1920's knob and tube on the circuit that I'm having an issue with. So, I pulled the fuse for the light circuit in the bathroom and did my work (reframing and drywall) i replaced the fuse and... nothing. I noticed another fuse was burnt out, upon replacing it the circuit worked. I have troubleshooted and both fuses need to be in place in order for the circuit to work. If you pull either it kills the circuit. Has anyone dealt with this. I was thinking the 30A fuse may be supplying current to the 20A fuse, but haven't been able to determine this. I am afraid that maybe the subcontractor we had in there before me (who is the reason I am redoing the bathroom) did something that could possibly overload the wiring (If in fact it is two circuits joined).


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

